# Umstieg genkernel auf make mit neuem Kernel 2.6.32

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meinen Kernel selbst erstellen. Im neuesetn Kernel soll ein Script geben mit dem man einen Kernel mit allen gerade geladenen Modulen automatisch erstellen lassen kann.

Ein mit genkernel erstellte initrd enthält ja viele Treiber, die quasi zum Booten geladen werden. Werden diese dann auch in den Kernel eingebunden, da ja auch geladen?

Gibt es dazu Tipps? Der Zielrechner ist ziemlich lahhhhm. Deshalb möchte ich Experimente vermeiden.

Danke schon mal.

G. R.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tinitus,

guck doch mal hier,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804840-highlight-.html

da haben wir das schon mal erörtert, vielleicht reichen dir diese Hinweise ja schon aus.

Hoffe es macht nichts das es in englisch ist.

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich würde dir trotzdem empfehlen, einmal alle Kerneloptionen per Hand durchzugehen. Dauert etwas, aber wenn man erst mal weiß, um was es geht, dann ist es gar nicht so schlimm. Und die Einstellungen kannst ja für immer weiter benutzen.

Ich kenne genkernel gar nicht, aber wenn es dir eine Konfigurationsdatei erzeugt, die du für manuelle Einstellungen übernehmen kannst, dann nimm die als Basis. Und halt den alten Kernel aufheben, falls etwas schief geht.

Ich hasse alle Automatismen, die nur zu 95% funktionieren. Da lieber alles per Hand mit 100% Erfolg. Es werden mit diesem Script nur die Module im Kernel integriert, die gerade geladen sind. Also wenn du z.B. irgendetwas hast, was du per USB ansteckst, dann sind die Treiber nur dann im Kernel, wenn diese Geräte auch eingestöpselt waren, wenn du das Script hast laufen lassen.

Mit der Konfigurationsdatei von genkermel geht doch alles, du bekommst es am Ende etwas schlanker. Mit dem Script ist es genau umgekehrt.

----------

